# Moldaustausee (Lipno) Insel mit Spitzname Taiwan



## leonie (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo Community,
ich möchte von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag am Moldaustausee angeln gehen und das wenn möglich direkt an der Insel mit dem Spitznamen "Taiwan" diese befindet sich in der Nähe von Horní Planá. Nun meine eigentliche Frage: Kann man an dieser Insel anlegen und in aller Ruhe fischen und ein Lagerfeuer machen, oder ist die Insel total verwachsen und man kann auf keinen Fall anlegen.

Ich danke euch für die Unterstützung, die Frage ist ziemlich dringend, da ich am Mittwoch um 12:00 Uhr wegfahre.

danke euch allen liebe grüße leonie


----------



## Heilbutt (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Moldaustausee (Lipno) Insel mit Spitzname Taiwan*

Hallo,
wir waren früher häufig in Horni Plana (Jenisov Camping)
und sind auch ein, zwei Mal nach Taiwan (ist witzig, heißt
aber wirklich so) rübergerudert. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere
ist das aber ne Vogelinsel, wo glaub ich eigentlich nicht mal
das Betreten erlaubt wäre. So genau weiß ich´s aber nicht.
Ist locker zehn Jahre her.|kopfkrat
Ich glaub aber du wirst es relativ einfach erfahren, dort 
gibt´s (gab´s?!?) nen Angelladen, und einige Leute die
von den Anglern leben.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## leonie (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Moldaustausee (Lipno) Insel mit Spitzname Taiwan*

Hallo ich danke dir für die rasche und ausführliche Antwort, ich habe diese Insel noch nie gesehen obwohl ich schon öfter am Lipno Stausee war, doch noch nie so weit oben. Was hast du damals gefangen? Kann man sich dort in der nähe auch ein Boot für 2 Tage ausborgen?

danke dir und wünsche allen noch einen schönen Tag Leonie


----------



## Heilbutt (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Moldaustausee (Lipno) Insel mit Spitzname Taiwan*

Gern geschehen, ist aber wie gesagt schon ne Weile
her. Da zur der Zeit jedoch dort der Bauboom ausbrach,
geh ich davon aus, daß du leicht ein Boot kriegst.

Und nun zu deiner "unangenehmsten" Frage:

Wir hatten dort nie einen einzigen vernünftigen Fisch
gefangen!!#q

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Moldaustausee (Lipno) Insel mit Spitzname Taiwan*

Ich bin gestern erst vom Lipnostausee zurückgekommen.Ich habe dort etwas Urlaub gemacht jedoch ohne zu angeln.Habe mal nach einer Tageskarte gefragt ,und diese würde 600!! Kronen kosten. Fische konnte ich auch vom Ufer aus sehen u.a Forellen und Brachsen.Die Angler selber hatten auf die paar Tage jedoch nichts gefangen.


----------



## Ben_koeln (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Moldaustausee (Lipno) Insel mit Spitzname Taiwan*

Als ich das letzte mal am lipno war, konnte ich sehr viele Einheimische Angler auf der Insel ausmachen. Ich selbst wollte auch hin, habe aber keinen Platz mehr gefunden. Feuer usw. war auch zu erkennen.

Wenn du da bist und von der Insel angeln willst, setzt dich mit Blick Richtung Stauseeanfang. Von da ca. 25-30m je nach Wasserstand verläuft das alte Flußbett parallel zur Insel und bildet eine ca. 2-3m Kuhle Unterwasser. Guter Platz für Zander! :m

Gruß

Ben


----------



## Heilbutt (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Moldaustausee (Lipno) Insel mit Spitzname Taiwan*

@leonie:

Erzähl doch mal kurz wie´s war :m

Gruß

Holger


----------



## leonie (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Moldaustausee (Lipno) Insel mit Spitzname Taiwan*

Hallo @ll,
es tut mir extrem leid, dass ich erst jetzt zurückschreiben kann.
Also meine ausbeute mit 2 Stangen und 18 Stunden war 7 Zander, 1 Barsch und 2 Hechte. Wobei "nur" 3 Zander groß genug für mich waren. Die 3 Zander, die ich mit nach hause genommen habe waren 65,74 und 83 cm lang, die 4 anderen Zander waren zwischen 30 und 50 cm lang. Die 2 Hechte hatten 40 und 55 cm und der Barsch war 10 cm lang. Das Boot mit Motor hat mich 250 CZK für 24 Stunden gekostet und 100 € Kaution. Ein Mann neben mir vielleicht 30m nebenbei hat den gleichen Köder ausgeworfen, hat bloß Stahlvorfach und eine 0,30er Mono verwendet und hat absolut nix gefangen.

Material auf beiden Stangen 0,22 Mono Hauptschnur, 20g Birnenblei und 0,20 Vorfachschnur mit einem 10er Drillingshacken.
Den toten Köfi (10cm) bei der Schwanzwurzel mit dem Drilling einhängen und fertig.


@Ben_koeln: Danke für den Tip, der Platz war absolut perfekt. 


Verratet mir mal eure Techniken !!!


----------



## thymallusAUT (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Moldaustausee (Lipno) Insel mit Spitzname Taiwan*



leonie schrieb:


> Hallo @ll,
> es tut mir extrem leid, dass ich erst jetzt zurückschreiben kann.
> Also meine ausbeute mit 2 Stangen und 18 Stunden war 7 Zander, 1 Barsch und 2 Hechte. Wobei "nur" 3 Zander groß genug für mich waren. Die 3 Zander, die ich mit nach hause genommen habe waren 65,74 und 83 cm lang, die 4 anderen Zander waren zwischen 30 und 50 cm lang. Die 2 Hechte hatten 40 und 55 cm und der Barsch war 10 cm lang. Das Boot mit Motor hat mich 250 CZK für 24 Stunden gekostet und 100 € Kaution. Ein Mann neben mir vielleicht 30m nebenbei hat den gleichen Köder ausgeworfen, hat bloß Stahlvorfach und eine 0,30er Mono verwendet und hat absolut nix gefangen.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Leonie,

haben sich die Schonzeiten am Lipno geändert!?! #c
Die Schonzeit endete mit 15.06 bisher ? Wann warst du dort? Ich fahre nächste Woche hin.

Würd mich brennend interessieren!


----------



## Ben_koeln (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Moldaustausee (Lipno) Insel mit Spitzname Taiwan*

Hi Leonie,

freut mich das ich helfen konnte und ihr so gut gefangen habt. 

Wir sind damals mit der Spinnrute einige potentielle Hotspots abgefahren und haben in der Zwischenzeit geschleppt. Schleppen ist aber nicht so einfach, weil die Einheimischen immer ihre Montagen bis zu 200m rausfahren, sich dann sozusagen im Gebüsch unsichtbar machen und man beim schleppen hängenbleibt! Meine Herren können die schimpfen |gr:. 

Eine weitere interresante Stelle ist schräg links vom Campingplatz vor Horni Plana. Dort liegen wohl die Ruinen eines alten Dorfes inkl. Kirche im See. 

Der Damm ist wohl auch nicht so schlecht zum angeln, hat auf der rechten Seite direkt ne Kante auf 8-10m und natürlich an der Brücke! 

Wenn du in Tschechien öfter angeln möchtest kann ich dir noch den Orlik Stausee empfehlen. Im oberen Teil gibt es einen ort der Udraz oder so heißt! Dort ist der See steinig, Tief und nicht sehr breit. Sehr gut für Zander, aber auch die Welse sind da! 

Gruß

Ben


----------



## maxfisch (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Moldaustausee (Lipno) Insel mit Spitzname Taiwan*

@ Ben

Hallo Ben,

das ist sehr lustig,
wie schimpfen die denn?

so
|krach:,

so
:v

oder so

:c
max


----------



## Ben_koeln (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Moldaustausee (Lipno) Insel mit Spitzname Taiwan*

Na ist schon ein wenig beängstigend, wenn plötzlich unter lautem getöse ein Boot vom Ufer auf dich zukommt, ein Bär von Typ komplett in Tarnklamotten mit langen verfilzten Haaren auf dich zurudert und auf Tschechich irgendwas brüllt, was auch ohne Sprachkenntnis eindeutig zu identifizieren ist. 

Schaut dann in etwa so aus:  :r |motz::e  |director: (alles auf einmal)


----------



## don rhabano (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Moldaustausee (Lipno) Insel mit Spitzname Taiwan*

Hi, ich fahr in den Ferien an den Lipno-stausee und hab 0ahnung wie und auf was ich angeln soll....

ich hab eher nicht die Möglichkeit/das geld mir ein boot zu holen.

vll. könnt ihr mir helfen.


----------



## leonie (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Moldaustausee (Lipno) Insel mit Spitzname Taiwan*



thymallusAUT schrieb:


> haben sich die Schonzeiten am Lipno geändert!?! #c


Oh, ich habe die Schonzeiten nicht beachtet, dachte die haben die Gleichen wie wir in Österreich. Habe erst jetzt nachgesehen und festgestellt, dass die wirklich andere Schonzeiten haben als wir.#q

Ich hoffe das ist nicht wirklich schlimm aber das nächste mal weiß ich es ja ..

Ich fahre von Donnerstag auf Freitag wieder rüber und versuche nochmal mein Glück, beim schleppen.

lg, leonie


----------



## thymallusAUT (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Moldaustausee (Lipno) Insel mit Spitzname Taiwan*



leonie schrieb:


> Oh, ich habe die Schonzeiten nicht beachtet, dachte die haben die Gleichen wie wir in Österreich. Habe erst jetzt nachgesehen und festgestellt, dass die wirklich andere Schonzeiten haben als wir.#q
> 
> Ich hoffe das ist nicht wirklich schlimm aber das nächste mal weiß ich es ja ..
> 
> ...


 
Wo wohnst du am Lipno? Bin zur selben Zeit drüben.


----------



## leonie (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Moldaustausee (Lipno) Insel mit Spitzname Taiwan*



thymallusAUT schrieb:


> Wo wohnst du am Lipno? Bin zur selben Zeit drüben.


Bin doch kein Zimmerschläfer , ich bleibe auf der Insel oder auf dem Festland bei dem Katamaran-Verleih nähe Horni Plana. Vielleicht können wir mal ein Bier anschlagen, ich fahre wieder mit einem oder zwei Freunden rauf.
Schick mal ne PN woher du kommst und wo du fischt!

lg, leonie


----------

